# Using Florescent spiral lighting?



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

Must I use special lighting for low light plants or can I use high watt regular florescent bulbs? What does the more expensive bulbs have that I can't get from a regular florescent bulb with similar lumens?


----------



## jnizzle (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey! I had the same dilemma a few months back, and ended up using the stock hood with some sylvania (sp?) 23 watt 6500k CFL bulbs in the stock hood. That and an old lamp chord cost me a whopping ~$15. I have had great results in my little low tech tank growing crypts, cabomba, swords and jungle val. Hope this helps, just make sure you get bulbs at least 6500k or higher. Heres a pic.


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

"23 watt 6500k CFL bulbs" 23 watt I get but what is 6500k and CFL in the scheme of things? 

I have heard of this 2 watts per gallon rule , is this in regards to florescent or incandescent or something else?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Read through this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs.html#post837592


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

That was the old (veeeery old) rule about light requirements with T8 or T12 fluorescent straight tubes. Watt per Gallon doesn't apply to anything anymore.

To get a sense of how CFL bulbs behave with regards to PAR (PAR = amount of useable light, aim for ~30-40), read this thread. It will show you how to obtain the right amount of light using CFL bulbs.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

ahahaha... simul-post. 

But seriously, go read that thread. It'll help you tons.


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> Read through this: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/85667-par-data-spiral-power-saver-bulbs.html#post837592


That was very informative, ty. However, It was done on a 2.5g tank. Which it seems the 19w light worked best. Which roughly is 10x the amount of gallons. Is this what I should be getting out of this?


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

shortsboy said:


> That was the old (veeeery old) rule about light requirements with T8 or T12 fluorescent straight tubes. Watt per Gallon doesn't apply to anything anymore.
> 
> To get a sense of how CFL bulbs behave with regards to PAR (PAR = amount of useable light, aim for ~30-40), read this thread. It will show you how to obtain the right amount of light using CFL bulbs.


Oh, didn't see your post, I'll go check it out.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

The tank size will play a role in the total light seen at a depth, but not as much as the height of the bulb over the tank and the power of the bulb used, as well as its orientation. 

Use that post to determine how high to hang the light / what power of bulbs to use. If you're using a 2xScrew bulb fixture as was shown above, you're limited in height above tank and orientation, so measure how high your bulbs will be above the bottom, and use the aforementioned post to get what wattage of CFL bulb to use. 

Also, buy bulbs that are ~6500 k (generally listed as "cool white").


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's not the size of the tank that's important, it's the height from the bottom. Beyond the researched ranges/wattages (and total number of bulbs) you'll have to make guesses. But this gives you a starting point with a set wattage and reflector type.

CFL's are PC (Power Compact) bulbs in a compact, spiral pattern.

Shortsboy and I linked the same post in the same thread one minute apart. Ignore me if you'd like, but at least listen to him


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanx for making the info more palatable. I will have to see if I can figure it out when I am more awake but I would be using this same type of lamp, its pretty adjustable. http://remodelista.com/img/sub/uimg/julie/07-2010/ace-hardware-clamp-lamp-7.jpg


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

jnizzle said:


> Hey! I had the same dilemma a few months back, and ended up using the stock hood with some sylvania (sp?) 23 watt 6500k CFL bulbs in the stock hood. That and an old lamp chord cost me a whopping ~$15. I have had great results in my little low tech tank growing crypts, cabomba, swords and jungle val. Hope this helps, just make sure you get bulbs at least 6500k or higher. Heres a pic.


Did you use the aluminum foil to line the inside of your hood? Mylar (like from the inside of any party balloon) would be a better reflector, no? I have two clamp lights that have 13W 6500K CFL's in each of them, and I'm thinking I may want to line the inside with foil or Mylar to make it more efficient.


----------



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

*What about the cfl daylight bulbs are they any different?*


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Daylight is usually somewhere in the 5k-6500 range. Price doesn't change relative to Kelvin (temperature) rating. And, inside maybe a 3000-12000 range, your plants don't care. But your eyes do. That's the only real difference.


----------



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

*So a 18w 6500 daylight would be considered low light then on a 8gallon from my substrate to my light is 14 inches?*


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is very important to consider whether the bulbs are horizontal or vertical above the tank. With vertical bulbs in a reflector like http://remodelista.com/img/sub/uimg/julie/07-2010/ace-hardware-clamp-lamp-7.jpg you get a lot more light than with the bulbs horizontal, like http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/l...g-florescent-spiral-lighting.html#post1741691 The sticky on lighting with those bulbs shows the PAR you get with both configurations.


----------



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

*Yup mines is horizontal and with a reflector do you think it's still considered low, med, or high?*


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

the length width height is 48" x 18" x 21"

Here is the light set up:










The water level is never more than a few inches from the top and I guess the furthest part of the light is about a foot from the surface, the end closest to the water is maybe 3." Can anyone calculate this for me cuz I didn't even see a formula on this anywhere?


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

The funny thing about that light post is that he showed the light at 3200k had higher par than the 5500k, check it out.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

freediver said:


> *Yup mines is horizontal and with a reflector do you think it's still considered low, med, or high?*


It is low light.


----------



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Hoppy


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

i use a spare reptile basking bulb and iftting suspended around 9 inch above my 8 gallon the bulb is 60w and i can grow crypts carpeting plant all sorts


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas as to what wattage I need with my measurements?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Smurfishy said:


> Anyone have any ideas as to what wattage I need with my measurements?


If you want low light, you can use 23-25 watt bulbs, in reflectors like you have, 3 or 4 of them vertical above the tank, right at the top of the tank. If you want medium light, try 40 watt bulbs, if you can find them. More light than that might require high enough wattage bulbs that the heat produced would be excessive, or the bulbs would be too long for the reflectors.


----------



## Smurfishy (Feb 24, 2012)

But I thought the the low 20s range was just getting to be too high for for the 2.5 gallon? I have a 75 gallon, which is 21" tall, the 2.5 is less than a foot tall. Are you certain about the 23watt? The other guy uses 60watts on his 8 gallon. Sorry, I just want to be certain, I hate spending money, lol.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If the bulbs are mounted horizontally above the tank, you need a lot more wattage than if the bulbs are mounted vertically. And if you don't use good reflectors, it takes a lot more wattage than if you do. Then, it depends on how much light you want vs. how much is needed to grow the plants well. Many people are in love with "high light", so they want a lot more light than the plants need to grow well. Some don't want to use any CO2, so they are limited to much less light than people who are willing to use CO2. It can get complicated.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

on my 8 gal i use ferts a 60w bulb and diy c02 if i were to make my 8 gallon low light i would go to maybe a 25 - 30w bulb the distance and the reflectors are the main variables i agree with hoppy on the recomendations remeber trail and error i was adjusting the hieght weekly until i got it right good luck


----------

